# How many?



## bella_squeak (Nov 4, 2015)

How many mice do you think would fit happily in a cage this size?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

No more than two, and I would take the wheel out. And I will also say this: good luck cleaning


----------

